# Experience with any of these breeders?



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

No personal experience with any but what I've found would definitely put them in my follow up list, if I were looking. 

Especially in OFA, I look for the other kennel names that they swap genes with. I see a lot of good names thru each. 

You've got a good eye. 

Stonehaus

Always a good sign to see a breeder is a Poodle Club member and an AKC Breeder of Merit. Still no guarantees in life but membership in each requires a higher level of accountability.
Poodle Club of Massachusetts 

Not finding how current this is, but InfoDog is another source that being mentioned in is a positive sign.
InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services

OFA listed health testing
Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org) 


Dan DS Standard Poodles TN

Show mention
InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Re... Events, and Dog Products and Services.pdf (netdna-ssl.com)

Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)



D and D Standard Poodles PA

"We are both members of the Poodle Club of the Leigh Valley"

"All of our dogs have AKC titles. We also show in UKC so you will also see UKC titles on most of our dogs as well."

Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


Astyanax Poodles

Show mention
UKC Top Ten and All-Star Rankings | United Poodle Association 

InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services 

Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I know Ellen from Stonehaus poodles. She bred to my silver boy Quincy many years back. She has also had dealings with my friend Stacey. Everything I have known and have heard about Ellen would allow me to do business with her again


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

A Kramer said:


> Not sure why my short list of breeders seems to be so obscure, but after much assessment and evaluation here’s where I’ve landed. I’d appreciate any feedback from people who have experience working with any of these breeders. I don’t find much online about them.
> 
> Stonehaus Standard Poodles (MA)
> Dan DS Standard Poodles (TN)
> ...


I see Becky Arch has handled for both Stonehaus and D&D. If you can synch up with her, perhaps she would be willing to chat with you about the temperament differences of each line to give additional perspective. Beautiful dogs from both. Good luck in your search, and I hope that you share photos when you have a new little boy!


----------



## A Kramer (Sep 27, 2021)

TerraFirma said:


> I see Becky Arch has handled for both Stonehaus and D&D. If you can synch up with her, perhaps she would be willing to chat with you about the temperament differences of each line to give additional perspective. Beautiful dogs from both. Good luck in your search, and I hope that you share photos when you have a new little boy!


Anyone have ideas about how I might reach Becky Arch? I searched for her in several places, and did find a registered handlers directory on AKC but she’s not listed there. Kind of feel like I’ve hit a dead end, but would really like to get her take on the temperaments as I think that’s an excellent idea, thank you. I appreciate any help this group can provide.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

A Kramer said:


> Anyone have ideas about how I might reach Becky Arch? I searched for her in several places, and did find a registered handlers directory on AKC but she’s not listed there. Kind of feel like I’ve hit a dead end, but would really like to get her take on the temperaments as I think that’s an excellent idea, thank you. I appreciate any help this group can provide.


I sent you DM on making connections.


----------

